

Innovation Can Unlock Job Growth - What Obama's job summit should do - PatrickMorrell
http://dealbook.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/12/01/another-view-spur-innovation-to-unlock-job-growth/

======
noelchurchill
_The gross domestic product up. Stock prices are up. Surviving financial
institutions are returning to healthy profitability, as is Corporate America_

Increasing asset prices mean nothing when the purchase power of the dollar
falls at an equal or greater rate. The dollar is collapsing in value relative
to other currencies and the dow is collapsing when compared with gold:

Other currencies:
[http://www.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&...](http://www.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=Linear&chdeh=0&chdet=1259687689470&chddm=2164027&cmpto=CURRENCY:USDJPY;CURRENCY:USDCHF;CURRENCY:USDAUD;CURRENCY:USDCAD&cmptdms=0;0;0;0&q=CURRENCY:USDEUR&ntsp=0)
Gold:[http://www.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&...](http://www.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chdet=1259701200000&chddm=496961&chls=IntervalBasedLine&cmpto=INDEXDJX:.DJI&cmptdms=0&q=NYSE:GLD&ntsp=0)

------
spthorn
Fostering innovation and entrepreneurship means removing tax and other federal
burdens, and allowing Americans and the free market to thrive. George's
comments are right on. Our economy did just fine for a long time without this
debt-backed fiscal irresponsibility called economic stimulus.

